# Facebookers:)



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

I have entered my Horse Etta into a contest for a free winter blanket. She's really inneed of a winter blanket for the cold weather that's just around the corner. There is a huge story about what we have been threw with her (shorter version posted on the picture)... She was starved when we got her and she's finally in PERFECT health and weight!.. So it would be really nice to get her a blanket to keep her warm to help keep the weight on her. We have too "Pasture Puffs" that can't be ridden and they are here to live out the rest of their days where we know they will be safe and loved. That being said... Winter Blankets aren't cheap :| So if you could follow the link below.. And click "like".. You will be voting for her to win a winter blanket.. It would be GREATLY appriciated!!!  Etta will greatly appriciate it also!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 8324706360


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I checked like for Etta!


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you!!

And thanks to everyone who is Liking/voting for her!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I liked you.


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

PJM said:


> I liked you.


Thank you!


----------



## albino_prickler (Oct 26, 2010)

Hollierae... I votes/liked on FB... You haave a very beautiful Pali... One of my fav horse colors next to buckskins...

Michael Drake
"Moonlight Exotics"


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

albino_prickler said:


> Hollierae... I votes/liked on FB... You haave a very beautiful Pali... One of my fav horse colors next to buckskins...
> 
> Michael Drake
> "Moonlight Exotics"


Thank you!!


----------

